# I'm a king canada junkie



## SLC_FAB (Oct 9, 2015)

hello metalworking brothers,  im a certified Alberta journeyman machinist and a 3rd year apprentice welder. i cant get enough of doing projects with many types of metal, most of all aluminum. through my years of working with metal ive accumulated a couple of machines built under the king Canada lable as well as a miller syncrowave and lincoln power mig. im looking forward to talking with the other members. cheers.


----------



## Janger (Oct 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! What's your name? And we always love to see pictures of equipment especially cnc conversions so post!
John


----------



## SLC_FAB (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello John, yes sorry i should have included my name. my name is Stephan and i will be posting pictures of my conversion as soon as i can gather up the pictures from my phone and Facebook. ive seen some of the pictures from other members that have
a personal use cnc and would like to be able to ask questions about their machines rigidity and speeds/feeds.


----------



## EricB (Oct 12, 2015)

Cool! Post up some of the stuff you've made too, I'd be interested to see! Nice to meet you Stephan

-Eric

Edit: what's the story with SLC Fabrication as well? Do you run a side business or is it just for fun?


----------



## SLC_FAB (Oct 13, 2015)

EricB said:


> Cool! Post up some of the stuff you've made too, I'd be interested to see! Nice to meet you Stephan
> 
> -Eric
> 
> Edit: what's the story with SLC Fabrication as well? Do you run a side business or is it just for fun?


The SLC Fab is my personal dream of working for myself, its not even a registered number or anything but i was laid off in January and needed to get some cash rolling in. I was making some simple parts for guys racing at Castrol raceway here in Edmonton and I was trying to get it to take off but it just wasn't there, I produced several sets of velocity stacks but there is a few guys doing the same thing at the time and it was only word of mouth.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey, Welcome to the forum!

Great to have you on board!


----------

